
Obese People Have 'Severe Brain Degeneration' - IsaacSchlueter
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090825/sc_livescience/obesepeoplehaveseverebraindegeneration;_ylt=AskjfWuPk2szUWQDfYjoV3h0fNdF
======
IsaacSchlueter
Yet another reason to stay in shape.

------
jzdziarski
How does this factor in for the large number of people I run into who don't
seem to have a brain whatsoever?

